# Il arrive qu'elles sont arrivées



## alexiacci

Bonjour,

C'est pour ma nouvelle. J'ai un gros souci dans la tournure de la dernière phrase :


"Je sais. Ça fait drôle, toutes ces histoires racontées pêle-mêle.
Tabasser un inconnu sans raison.
Mater _Bambi_ avec mes filles.
Il arrive qu'elles sont arrivées l'une après l'autre."

Dans l'idéal, j'aimerais appliquer une dérivation lexicale sur le mot arriver (il est arrivé que ce soit arrivé), se passer (il se passe que ce soit passé).
Et je voudrais insister sur le fait que ces deux sujets qui n'ont rien en commun aient eu lieu l'un après l'autre chronologiquement.

Je crois qu'en bon français, cette phrase commencerait par :"Il se trouve que...".
Je sais que ce n'est vraiment pas évident. Donc toutes les suggestions sont les bienvenues.


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

Je crois comprendre que pour des raisons stylistiques, vous souhaitez juxtaposer deux formes du verbe _arriver_, la forme impersonnelle (_il arrive que_) et intransitive (dans le sens de _se produire_, _se réaliser_). Pourquoi pas ? Du point de vue linguistique, rien ne l'empêche. Le bémol vient peut-être du sens le plus courant de la tournure "il arrive que..." signifiant "parfois" ou "il se peut que", (par exemple : _il arrive que je ne comprenne pas son humour_) et qui peut dérouter votre lecteur. 

Pour faire "sonner" cette "dérivation lexicale" vous pourriez peut-être essayer de rapprocher les deux éléments, soit en début de paragraphe, soit en fin pour que le lecteur comprenne spontanément que "*elles* sont arrivées" désignent *ces histoires*.

_Je sais. Ça fait drôle, toutes ces histoires racontées pêle-mêle.
Il arrive qu'elles sont arrivées l'une après l'autre.
Tabasser un inconnu sans raison.
Mater Bambi avec mes filles.

Tabasser un inconnu sans raison.
Mater Bambi avec mes filles.
Je sais. Ça fait drôle, toutes ces histoires racontées pêle-mêle.
Il arrive qu'elles sont arrivées l'une après l'autre."
_
Vous pouvez aussi être plus précis sur le fait que ces histoires racontées à la suite sont pourtant sans rapport entre elles, _pêle-mêle_ étant un peu faible de ce point de vue.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Personnellement, si je sentais _l'âme d'un écrivain_, je pense que je jouerais ici de la répétition, à la fois pour insister sur la structure et pour la justifier.

_"Il arrive. Il arrive. Il arrive... qu'elles sont arrivées l'une après l'autre."_

(NB la seconde occurrence ne me semble pas indispensable, mais j'ai préféré la conserver)


----------



## Reynald

_Il arrive que... _suivi de l' indicatif, au lieu du subjonctif, ne me semble pas possible.

On aurait alors : _Il arrive qu'elles arrivent vraiment / qu'elles puissent vraiment arriver. (?) 
_
Mais comment indiquer l'accompli exprimé dans la phrase souhaitée, en gardant cette construction et ce verbe, je ne vois pas.


----------



## SergueiL

Reynald said:


> _Il arrive que... _suivi de l' indicatif, au lieu du subjonctif, ne me semble pas possible.


Si je comprends bien ce que veut exprimer Alexiacci, c'est possible, même si le tour sera vraisemblablement condamné par certains.
_Il est arrivé deux accidents en même temps.
Il est arrivé que ces accidents sont arrivés en même temps.
_
D'ailleurs, pour plus de clarté, je conseillerais d’employer le même temps dans les deux occurrences, à savoir le passé composé :
_ Il est arrivé qu'elles sont arrivées l'une après l'autre._


----------



## Reynald

D'accord. J'ai pensé aussi à ce passé composé au début de la phrase. Mais le sens de _il est arrivé que_... suivi de l'indicatif (= accompli) ne sera pas le même que _il arrive que_... suivi obligatoirement du subjonctif (= possibilité).


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour alexiacci, 

Franchement, je ne considère pas que le type de tournure "Il est arrivé qu'elles soient arrivées", "Il arrive qu'elles arrivent", etc. soit une trouvaille littéraire réussie.


----------



## SergueiL

Ce n'est pas très constructif ça. Alexiacci a peut-être de solides raisons de vouloir utiliser cette tournure, loin du souci de produire une perle littéraire. Attendons son retour.


----------



## Roméo31

L'écriture d'une nouvelle suppose un réel effort stylistique ; je donne donc mon opinion en me plaçant sur ce plan. C'est tout.

Pour ce qui me concerne,  j'écrirais, sans aucune prétention littéraire de ma part : "Il se trouve qu'elles sont arrivées successivement" (ou "l'une après l'autre").


----------



## snarkhunter

Reynald said:


> _il arrive que_... suivi obligatoirement du subjonctif (= possibilité).


... Faux.
On peut très bien concevoir une telle formulation comme _exprimant un fait_ (= "il se trouve que / voici ce qu'il se passe"). Et, dans ce cas, l'indicatif est possible et tout à fait correct.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour deux histoires il n'y a que deux ordres possibles : soit l'on commence par l'une, soit l'on commence par l'autre. Pêle-mêle ne me parait donc pas convenir, or c'est essentiel avant d'envisager une réponse à la question posée. L'idée me paraîtrait plutôt de deux histoires qui n'auraient pas dû arriver à la suite et qui sont pourtant arrivées à la suite.


----------



## alexiacci

Bonjour, merci à tous pour votre contribution. 

Pêle-mêle, c'est  pour insister sur ces histoires hétéroclites et réunies que raconte mon  héros à travers ses mémoires. Rassemblées et rangées n'importe comment  dans un tiroir fait un peu pêle-mêle.

Si "il est arrivé" ou "il  arrive" signifie "parfois" ou est employé pour souligner une  possibilité, je vais devoir faire une croix sur le jeu de mots.
J'attache une grande importance au sens et à la compréhension.
Je  voulais dire que bien qu'elles soient totalement différentes, voire  absurdes et surréalistes pour certaines (il raconte d'autres anecdotes  loufoques), c'est un fait qu'elles se soient produites l'une après l'autre.


----------



## SergueiL

alexiacci said:


> Si "il est arrivé" ou "il  arrive" signifie "parfois" ou est employé pour souligner une  possibilité, je vais devoir faire une croix sur le jeu de mots.


Vous pouvez aussi considérer que ce n'est pas vous, l'auteur, mais le narrateur qui s'exprime ainsi et que cette formulation a du sens pour lui même si elle est discutable pour d'autres. Mais il nous manque beaucoup d'éléments pour aller de l'avant. 


Roméo31 said:


> L'écriture d'une nouvelle suppose un réel effort  stylistique ; je donne donc mon opinion en me plaçant sur ce plan.  C'est tout.


Nous sommes d'accord, je voulais simplement souligner le fait que ton jugement (légitime ça va de soi) n'était pas argumenté et risquait de décourager Alexiacci.


----------



## Reynald

snarkhunter said:


> ... Faux.
> On peut très bien concevoir une telle formulation comme _exprimant un fait_ (= "il se trouve que / voici ce qu'il se passe"). Et, dans ce cas, l'indicatif est possible et tout à fait correct.


Parce que pour vous _il se trouve que _et _il arrive que _ont toujours le même sens ? Vous répondez à côté.
_Il se trouve que ces choses arrivent _ou_ Il se trouve que ces choses sont arrivées _sont tout à fait corrects, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire. 

Ce qui est impossible, c'est_ Il arrive qu'elles sont arrivées _(votre #3). Si elles sont arrivées, ce n'est plus une possibilité. C'est donc bien _Il arrive qu'elles soient arrivées.
_


----------



## snarkhunter

Reynald said:


> Parce que pour vous il se trouve que et il arrive que ont toujours le même sens ? Vous répondez à côté.


En aucun cas.

- "Il se trouve que" ne peut être suivi d'un subjonctif.
- "Il arrive que" peut être suivi de divers modes. Dont le subjonctif et l'indicatif.



Reynald said:


> Ce qui est impossible, c'est_ Il arrive qu'elles sont arrivées _(votre #3). Si elles sont arrivées, ce n'est plus une possibilité. C'est donc bien _Il arrive qu'elles soient arrivées.
> _


... Eh, non. Pas nécessairement. Mais comment vous le faire comprendre ?

Je vous laisse rechercher. Du côté du théâtre, notamment...

Mais, moi, j'affirme qu'une phrase telle que "Il arrive qu'elles sont arrivées." est grammaticalement correcte.

... et d'ailleurs :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=576040&p=7774315#post7774315 (cf ce message, ainsi que les suivants)

D'autre part, et par honnêteté intellectuelle, je crois devoir ajouter ici qu'il m'aura fallu l'intervention de *Punky Zoé* dans le fil d'origine (cf message #10) pour comprendre en quoi la remarque était fondée, et la construction, licite.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Nous avons la tournure _il se fait que_, répondant à la question consacrée _comment se fait-il que ?_ et en partie synonyme de _il arrive que_.


----------



## Roméo31

*Si "Il arrive que" + indicatif n'est pas la construction la plus fréquente, elle n'est pas pour autant agrammaticale.*

* A cet égard, le lien indiqué par snarkhunter  est particulièrement intéressant. Il fait apparaître que l'immense grammairien qu'était *J. Hanse* ne condamnait nullement cette construction. Ce dernier cite même cet ex., sans passé simple (certains entendent  limiter l'emploi de l'indicatif après "Il arriva que" ***) : _Il arrive qu'on ne la* comprend* pas : il faut la deviner.
_
* *Le "Girodet"* ne condamne pas non plus la construction avec l'indicatif, même s'il la borne au cas où il s'agit d'exprimer un fait qui s'est effectivement  produit (v. p. 67).

* Quant au "*Grevisse"*, il indique (c'est moi qui souligne) :



> "Il arrive" et les verbes de sens analogue (il advient, plus rarement il survient) se construisent aujourd’hui le plus souvent avec le subjonctif, sauf quand le verbe support est au passé simple. La langue littéraire n’est pas bien fixée.




Et de citer plusieurs ex. avec l'indicatif, dont celui  de J. H.  (c'est moi qui graisse) : 



> Ex. de l’indic. :   Il arrivait que ces festins* finissaient *par des saouleries (Bordeaux, Déclassés, p. 88).    —   Il arrivait maintenant que Zeyneb et Mélek *relevaient* leur voile (Loti, Désenchantées, xxv).    —   Il arriva que je me *sentis *malade (Alain, Hist. de mes pensées, p. 52). [...] —   Où tu es, il fait clair. / C’est pourquoi il arrive que* j’ai peur et je voudrais *me cacher de toi (Claudel, Échange, p. 215).    —   Il arrive qu’on ne la *comprend *pas : il faut la deviner (Jouhandeau, Chaminadour, p. 216



*** Il est permis de se demander, avec certains grammairiens, s'il ne s'agit pas d’une confusion  du passé simple avec le subjonctif homophone...


----------



## Reynald

Le fil cité est très intéressant. Cependant, je remarque que les exemples cités avec l'indicatif sont, pour la plupart, du XIXe/début XXe. Ce qui est d'ailleurs aussi signalé dans la dernière édition du Grevisse. J'ai parlé à tort d'une impossibilité, chacun étant libre, bien sûr, de s'exprimer comme au XIXe siècle. 
En ce qui me concerne, je m'en tiens à l'usage contemporain, fort bien décrit par J. Hanse :


> _Il arrive que _s'est construit autrefois, et même naguère, avec l'indicatif aussi bien qu'avec le subjonctif. Mais il est aujourd'hui couramment suivi du subjonctif, sauf après _il arriva que_, en quelque sorte explétif et signifiant : "il se fit que", sans idée de répétition ; on le traduirait facilement par "un jour" :
> _Il arriva que je le rencontrai. Il arriva que les vues américaines l'emportèrent _(Ch. de Gaulle).  [...]
> _Il arrive (arrivait, etc.) que_ évoque généralement une réalité occasionnelle et répétée ; l'usage actuel est plutôt d'employer le subjonctif, que la chose soit réelle, possible ou éventuelle. On peut préciser par _souvent_, _assez souvent_, etc. la fréquence de la répétition. On trouve aussi _parfois_ : _Il arrivait parfois que l'un ou l'autre d'entre eux (...) semât la discorde au sein du groupe. _(G. Perec)
> [...]
> C'est évidemment par extension et par analogie que le subjonctif est devenu le mode habituel dans tous les cas (sauf après _il arriva que_), encore que l'indicatif subsiste.
> _Il arrive qu'on ne la comprend pas : il faut la deviner._ (M. Jouhandeau)
> _Il arrive qu'elle vienne à ma rencontre. Il arrive assez souvent qu'elle soit en retard.
> Il arrivait qu'elle apportât une solution mûrie. _(Ch. Plisnier)
> _Il arrivait, de loin en loin, qu'un pas lourd fît trembler les lames du plancher._ (M. Genevoix)
> _Il arrivait fréquemment qu'un équipage perdît la moitié de ses bêtes en quelques semaines _(B. Clavel)
> _Il peut même arriver que l'affaire prenne un aspect absolument inattendu. _(R. Floriot)


----------



## Roméo31

Reynald said:


> Le fil cité est très intéressant. Cependant, je remarque que les exemples cités avec l'indicatif sont, pour la plupart, du XIXe/début XXe. Ce qui est d'ailleurs aussi signalé dans la dernière édition du Grevisse. J'ai parlé à tort d'une impossibilité, chacun étant libre, bien sûr, de s'exprimer comme au XIXe siècle.
> En ce qui me concerne, je m'en tiens à l'usage contemporain, fort bien décrit par J. Hanse :



Bonsoir Reynald !

Mais, moi aussi, je m'en tiens à ce qu'a écrit J. Hanse (et M. Grevisse).
Ce que j'ai montré, c'est que des sommités en matière de langue française (Grevisse, Goosse, Hanse...), ne considèrent pas "Il arrive que" + indicatif comme grammaticalement fautif. 

 S'agissant des  fréquences d'emploi respectives actuelles  des deux constructions (avec le subj. ou l'indic.), nous ne pouvons être que d'accord.

Où la dernière édition (la  15e) du "Grevisse" signale-t-elle que les ex. sont, pour la plupart, "du XIXe/début XX" ? Je ne vois rien de tel au 2°du a du § 1127. (Je ne conteste pas qu'elles le soient - je n'a pas encore recherché la date de parution de certains des ouvrages cités par M. Grevisse.)


----------



## Reynald

Bonsoir Roméo,

J'en déduis la période des auteurs cités :
§ 1127  2° : Il arrive _et les verbes de sens analogue (_il advient_, plus rarement _il survient_) se construisent aujourd'hui le plus souvent avec le subjonctif, sauf quand le verbe support est au passé simple. _
Les auteurs cités pour l'emploi de l'indicatif étant Henry Bordeaux (1870-1963), Pierre Loti (1850-1923), Alain (1868-1951), Victor Hugo (1802-1885), Anatole France (1844-1924), Paul Claudel (1868-1955) et Marcel Jouhandeau (1888-1979).

Pendant qu'on y est, la _Grammaire méthodique du français _(de Riegel, Pellat et Rioul), qui fournit une excellente description du français contemporain, et dont les auteurs ne sont pas des prescripteurs acharnés, indique ceci : 
_Certaines complétives dépendent de verbes ou locutions verbales impersonnelles : _il arrive_, _il se peut_, _il est question, il semble, il faut : Il arrive que cet enfant fasse des bêtises_. Le mode dans tous ces cas est le subjonctif, que le verbe principal soit à la forme affirmative, négative ou interrogative_.(Chapitre XIV, Les complétives).

Consultation intéressante également : le site Linguee, qui fournit des exemples de traductions de textes contemporains, ne donne pas un seul exemple de complétive à l'indicatif lorsqu'on tape _il arrive que _ou _il est arrivé que_. 
Bref, je n'utiliserais pas cette forme aujourd'hui (et certainement pas dans le contexte du #1), ni ne la conseillerais. Pas plus que je ne l'emploierais dans une traduction.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pierre et Paul sont en voiture ; Pierre conduit, Paul dort, quand le moteur s'arrête. Pierre profite d'un espace où il peut se garer correctement et réveille Paul.
Paul : _- Qu'arrive-t-il ?_
Pierre : _- Il arrive que nous sommes en panne d'essence._
Des grammairiens peuvent-ils faire qu'il n'arrive plus de nos jours que nous soyons en panne d'essence ?


----------



## Reynald

Non, mais vous obtenez cette phrase au prix d'une modification du sens (ici = ce qui se produit en ce moment, et non la répétition qui est le sens habituel : _avec cette voiture il arrive que nous tombions en panne_). C'est aussi le cas signalé par les grammairiens en question lorsqu'on met le verbe au passé simple (ou au passé composé, #5) et que le sens devient "il est arrivé une fois / cette fois-ci". 
Après tout, c'est peut-être ce que veut dire Alexiacci.


----------



## Logospreference-1

En fait _il arrive que_ + subjonctif répond à la question _arrive-t-il que ?_ et _il arrive que_ + indicatif répond à la question _qu'arrive-t-il ?_
À mon avis c'est au moins transposable au passé simple, au passé composé et à l'imparfait.
Mais en y réfléchissant à plusieurs reprises à un moment j'ai hésité.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour Reynald,



Reynald said:


> Bonsoir Roméo,
> 
> Pendant qu'on y est, la _Grammaire méthodique du français _(de Riegel, Pellat et Rioul), qui fournit une excellente description du français contemporain, et dont les auteurs ne sont pas des prescripteurs acharnés, indique ceci :
> _Certaines complétives dépendent de verbes ou locutions verbales impersonnelles : _il arrive_, _il se peut_, _il est question,* il semble, *il faut : Il arrive que cet enfant fasse des bêtises_.* Le mode dans tous ces cas est le subjonctif*, que le verbe principal soit à la forme affirmative, négative ou interrogative_.(Chapitre XIV, Les complétives).
> 
> .


   C'est moi qui ai graissé.

Le "Riegel" est une bonne référence. Toutefois, s'agissant du mode à employer après "il semble", cette grammaire apporte la précision importante suivante(cf.  dernière éd., p. 826),  après le passage que tu as cité (et que j'ai mis en gras ci-dessus) : "*Toutefois, lorsque le verbe sembler est pourvu d'un complément indirect, l'indicatif est préférable *:_ Il semble que ce soit un succès. Il me semble que c'est un succès."_ (C'est moi qui graisse.)

Bonne après-midi !


----------



## alexiacci

Un grand merci à tous pour toutes ces précisions. Il y a tout : des exemples, des explications de textes, des références. Vraiment. Merci beaucoup.
J'avoue que j'en attendais pas tant. Une mine d'or pour tous les amoureux de la langue de Molière. 
Il ne me reste plus qu'à révoir la tournure. Je ne sais pas encore comment je vais la reprendre, mais la réponse est là, dans ce fil. À moi de m'appliquer.


----------

